# The credit card is really a good deal!!



## rtabern (Oct 12, 2008)

For the past 5 years or so, I had primarily been using a Citi card that gave me about 1% cash back on everything and I think about 2% back on gas and groceries. I mainly used the AGR card for Amtrak purchases only.

Well, twice in the past year Citi detected someone "possibly" trying to illegally make a balance transfer on my credit card. I am pretty protective of my credit card -- so I am pretty sure it was their computer error and not someone actually trying to screw around. Anyhow, they froze my account and insisted on issuing me a new credit card number and everything. It ticked me off because I had a lot of automatic payments set up with it... so I had to go and change all those.

When it happened a THIRD time in the same year, I had enough and decided I was going to ditch Citi.

That's when I sat down and did the math on the GREAT return rate the AGR card had for Amtrak travel.

Ok, let's say I were to put $20,000 on the card in a year (I charge everything -- even little $1 or $2 things to get the points and all the way up to every utility bill and even my mortgage)

Under the old Citi card... spending $20,000 would get me between $200-400 cash back.

Under the Amtrak card... spending $20,000 would net me 20,000 AGR points.

20,000 AGR points is enough for a 2-zone roomette trip from CHI-LAX via SAS or PDX for two people. That's 4 days and 3 nights on the train... and could cost as much as $1,000... especially if you go 421 or 7 and 11.

So, okay, spending $20,000 can net you about $1,000 in free travel.

If my math is right, that's about a 5 percent return rate --- much better than the 1 to 3 percent I was getting with Citi.


----------



## had8ley (Oct 12, 2008)

rtabern said:


> For the past 5 years or so, I had primarily been using a Citi card that gave me about 1% cash back on everything and I think about 2% back on gas and groceries. I mainly used the AGR card for Amtrak purchases only.
> Well, twice in the past year Citi detected someone "possibly" trying to illegally make a balance transfer on my credit card. I am pretty protective of my credit card -- so I am pretty sure it was their computer error and not someone actually trying to screw around. Anyhow, they froze my account and insisted on issuing me a new credit card number and everything. It ticked me off because I had a lot of automatic payments set up with it... so I had to go and change all those.
> 
> When it happened a THIRD time in the same year, I had enough and decided I was going to ditch Citi.
> ...


I was amazed at what the "circle Tour" from Slidell to San Diego would have cost if I had to pay cash. Crescent to Capitol to SWC to Surfliner (and they do give you BC if you go sleeper) was in excess of two grand and it was only a two zone reward.


----------



## GregL (Oct 13, 2008)

rtabern said:


> For the past 5 years or so, I had primarily been using a Citi card that gave me about 1% cash back on everything and I think about 2% back on gas and groceries. I mainly used the AGR card for Amtrak purchases only.
> Well, twice in the past year Citi detected someone "possibly" trying to illegally make a balance transfer on my credit card. I am pretty protective of my credit card -- so I am pretty sure it was their computer error and not someone actually trying to screw around. Anyhow, they froze my account and insisted on issuing me a new credit card number and everything. It ticked me off because I had a lot of automatic payments set up with it... so I had to go and change all those.
> 
> When it happened a THIRD time in the same year, I had enough and decided I was going to ditch Citi.
> ...


We have Citi cards, for the same reason you had them. I didn't dream there would be that much difference between Citi cards and AGR cards. I guess we will be switching soon.

GregL


----------



## printman2000 (Oct 14, 2008)

How in the world to you pay your mortgage with your credit card? I would love to do that!


----------



## sechs (Oct 15, 2008)

If you spend a lot and travel every once in a while, you might want to look at the Starwood Preferred Guest AmEx.

The card does have a fee, but, in addition to the bonus points for spending at Starwood hotels and the ability to earn gold status just via spend, the program gives a 5000 point bonus for every 20000 transfered to AGR. While this bonus is meant to make airline flights available for only 20k points, it certainly works with Guest Rewards.

So, the 40k SPG points that I've earned so far this year can be 50k AGR points. And there's a lot you can do with that.


----------



## Ispolkom (Oct 15, 2008)

sechs said:


> If you spend a lot and travel every once in a while, you might want to look at the Starwood Preferred Guest AmEx.
> The card does have a fee, but, in addition to the bonus points for spending at Starwood hotels and the ability to earn gold status just via spend, the program gives a 5000 point bonus for every 20000 transfered to AGR. While this bonus is meant to make airline flights available for only 20k points, it certainly works with Guest Rewards.
> 
> So, the 40k SPG points that I've earned so far this year can be 50k AGR points. And there's a lot you can do with that.


This is certainly true, if you can get that sort of through-put. I'd definitely be more interested if I stayed at Starwood properties when I travel, but I'm more of a Wyndham guy. (Translation: Super 8)

I'm also vaguely concerned with changes in transfering points to my AGR account, which is why I prefer charging directly to the Chase AGR card. IIRC United used to allow transfers into AGR, and Midwest Airlines is ending their transfer program at the end of this month, so I'd hate to be left out to dry with lots of SPG points. For that matter, I'm concerned about Amtrak increasing the amounts required for sleeper travel, as many airlines have done.

Over the past year I've warmed to the AGR program, but it's been hard to overcome my strong prejudice in favor of cash rewards, which is why I have more often used the Costco AmEx or the Chase Freedom card.


----------



## ralfp (Oct 15, 2008)

sechs said:


> So, the 40k SPG points that I've earned so far this year can be 50k AGR points. And there's a lot you can do with that.


Does the bonus really apply to AGR transfers? I was under the impression that it did not.


----------



## sechs (Oct 16, 2008)

ralfp said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > So, the 40k SPG points that I've earned so far this year can be 50k AGR points. And there's a lot you can do with that.
> ...


Every time that I have transfered at least 20k points, I've received the bonus. I don't know whether AGR is supposed to receive it, but the computer system seems to give it anyway.


----------



## ralfp (Oct 17, 2008)

sechs said:


> Every time that I have transfered at least 20k points, I've received the bonus. I don't know whether AGR is supposed to receive it, but the computer system seems to give it anyway.


Good to know. Maybe I should put more stuff on my SPG Amex instead of my CO MC. Actually the Amex is the wife's (I have a 2nd card); as far as I know *pts can transfer between members of the same household.


----------



## sechs (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes, unlike most programs, SPG will allow those of the same household to basically share points. If, for example, spouses are both travelers or each have their own SPG AmEx card (as opposed to being an authorised user), then it would be very handy to be able to consolidate the points into one or the other's account.


----------

